# Adding apple cider vinegar to dog's water to keep grass from dying question



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

I read somewhere on this forum that if you add apple cider to the dog's water, they won't kill the grass anymore where they go pee. Anyone familiar w/ this? Also, how much apple cider do you add? My 1 dog drinks more water than the other, so how do I know that both the dogs are getting the amt of apple cider they should get.

Thanks!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Iv never heard that before. I tried adding ACV to Rubys water dish before, I only added half a teaspoon into her giant water dish and she was still able to smell it and refused to drink the water, I have to just put it with her food. Shes 16 pounds so I do half a teaspoon every other day. 

I cant remember for sure, but I think I read that it would be one tablespoon per half gallon of water?


----------

